# oil trap توضيح للاويل تراب واللكويد تراب



## نور جابر (23 مارس 2009)

ارجو ا ان اقدم ما يفيدكم ولو كان بسيط 
يدور في زهن بعض الفنيين او يردده ولا يعرف تفاصيله و ارضت ان اوضحه لاخواني لعل الله ينفعني وينفعهم بما علمنا
اولا : الاويل تراب (مصيدة الزيت )
وهو عباره عن كوع علي حرف( يو ) بالانجليزي
وهو يكون عادتا عند نهايه المبخر ( الوحده الداخليه ) وهو يوضع في خط السحب فقط اي الخط الاكبر سمكا 
ووظيفته ان عند تركيب الوحده الدخليه في وضع اسفل من منسوب الكمبريسور ( الوحده الخارجيه )
يجب وضع هذه المصيده لاعادة الزيت الي الضاغط مره اخري لان من مواصفات ( فريون 22 )انه يزوب في الزيت في درجات الحراره العاليه وينفصل عنه في درجات الحراره المنخفضه
اي ان الزيت يخرج جزئ منه مع الفريون من الضاغط الي باقي الدائره وفي حالة ان الوحده الداخليه في منسوب منخفض يجب وضع وسيلة مساعده للزيت حتي يصعد مره اخري الي الضاغط حتي لا يتلف اجزائه الداخليه وفي نفس الوقت حتي لا يقل اداء الكويل الداخلي بكثره الزيت داخل مواسيره 
ويجب عمل هذه المصيده لارتفاع (4 امتار ) رأسي
واذا زاد الارتفاع عن ذلك يجب وضع مصيده اخري بعد ( 4 امتار )
اي اذا كانت الوحده الخارجيه ترتفع ( 8 أمتار ) عن الوحده الداخليه يجب عمل (2 ) مصيده واحده عند الوحده الداخليه والثانيه عند ارتفاع ى(4 أمتار ) 
ملحوظه / اذا كان الجهاز يعمل (heat pump ) دوره معكوسه اثناء الشتاء فمن الممكن الاستغناء عن مصيده الزيت
*ثانيا : اللكويد تراب ( مصيدة السائل )
وهي عباره عن كوع علي حرف ( يو مقلوب ) 
وهو يكون عادتا عند الوحده الخارجيه ( الكمبريسور )
وهو يوضع ايضا في خط السحب فقط .
ووظيفته ان عند تركيب الوحده الداخليه في وضع اعلي بكثير من الوحده الخارجيه يجب عمل هذه المصيده للسائل العائد من الوحده الدخليه اثناء اعادة تشغيل الكمبريسور مره اخري حتي لا يدخل الفريون السائل المندفع من ارتفاع عالي مباشرة الي الضاغط ويؤدي الي تلف الاجزاء الميكانيكيه أو سحب جزئ اكبر من الزيت داخل الضاغط مما يؤدي الي نفس الضرر ايضا.
اتمني ان اكون وضحت الامر
وادعو الله ان يسامحني وتسامحوني ان اخطأت او نست شئ والله الموفق.
وسوف اضيف الرسومات التوضيحيه من بعض الكاتلوجات في المره القادمه.[/quote]


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً يااخى


----------



## sosman (24 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااا جزيلا نور


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و اكرمك و اكمنا جميعا


----------



## نور جابر (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي المرور لجميع الاخوه
واتمني ان اكون قدمت شئ جديد ومفيد


----------



## نور جابر (25 مارس 2009)

ايه يا جماعه 67 مشاهده للموضوع ومافيش غير 3 تعليقات فقط 
الموضوع مش اد كده ولا ايه .


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (25 مارس 2009)

مــا شاء الله عليك اخ نور علي هذة المعلومات المتميزة


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (26 مارس 2009)

thanks brother nour but i have a question what if the internal unit was higher than the external unit should we use the oil trap


----------



## alaa_84 (26 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياأخى على المجهود


----------



## نور جابر (26 مارس 2009)

لا شكر علي واجب اخ / علاء 
ولتوضيح سؤالك بالعربي بان ( ماذا لو الوحده الداخليه اعلي من الوحده الخارجيه هل يجب وضع الاويل تراب )
فالرد :- 
لا يجب وضع الاويل تراب لان الزيت سوف يعود للضاغط بأنسيابه مع الفريون الي اسفل بطاقة وضعه 
وشكرا علي المرور .


----------



## experts (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بوركت اخي نور على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
و لكن هناك شيء يسمى (بي تراب p trap) و أخرى (يو تراب) ارجو ممن لديه معلومات توضيح اكثر و للفرق بينهم ؟؟
حسب علمي أن ما شرحه الأخ نور هو ما يسمى بي تراب و تكون على شكل بي اما اليو تراب فتوضع قبل الوحدة الداخلية لعودة الزيت الى الضاغط ....
برجاء الافادة للأهمية بالصور 
و شكرا


----------



## ابن العميد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا علي المعلومة الجميلة دي


----------



## بندق عشرى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## ahmed hajer (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
عندي سؤال وارجو الاجابه ممن لديه المعلومه وهو لماذا خط السحب اكبر من خط الدفع في الضاغطه ؟ وشكرا


----------



## اسامة اشرى (26 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررر يا هندسة على هذا المجهود اللى انتا قدمتة لينا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 يناير 2010)

السلام هليكم 
الموضوع جميل و كثير من الزملاء يغفل عن الاويل تراب و لا يعرف ان اهمالها يسبب الكثير من المشاكل 
و ان معجب بما كتبت و كنت اتمني ان تراجعه لغويا مه احد زملائك 
و انا اقول هذه الملحوظة و ارجو ان تكون غلطات عفوية و اتمني تعيد الصياغة لكون الامر يتعلق باللغة العربية 
و عموما مشكور و خلوا بالكو من اللغة حتي لا تضيع منا و من ثم ابناؤنا 
مه احترامي الزائد لكم


----------



## Eng.S.H (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جدا ورائع
معلومات قيمه


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير وبارك الله جهودك​


----------



## hamadalx (26 أكتوبر 2010)

كلامك جميل ................ جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed bary (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف شكر وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محسن يوسف (27 أكتوبر 2010)

> *عندي سؤال وارجو الاجابه ممن لديه المعلومه وهو لماذا خط السحب اكبر من خط الدفع في الضاغطه ؟ وشكرا*



سوال جميل وللاجابه عليه نقول ان الفريون عند دخوله المبخر يكون فى الصوره السائله ويكون الحجم النوعى للفريون فى هذه الحاله قليل وعند مرور سائل الفريون داخل المبخر يبدا فى التحول تدريجيا الى الصوره البخاريه ويزداد معها الحجم النوعى للغاز حتى يخرج من المبخر وقد تحول السائل كليا الى البخار المشبع وعند وصول الفريون الى حاله التشبع يكتسب كميه من الحراره تحوله الى حاله البخار المحمص ويزداد الحجم النوعى للغاز . 

وكل كباس له جوده امتلاء حجمى والتى تسمى volumetric efficiency وهذه القيمه هى حاصل ضرب معدل مرور الغاز KG/s فى الحجم النوعى للغاز مقسومه على ازاحه الكباس و ازاحه الكباس ثابته لا تتغير فلو ازداد الحجم النوعى للغاز نتيجه زياده درجه التحميص فان معدل مرور الفريون يقل لذلك للحفاظ على جوده الامتلاء الحجمى والحصول على اقصى قيمه لها فلابد وان يكون خط السحب اكبر من خط الدفع .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مجهودك الطيب .


----------



## Atatri (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الله يزيدك و يزيدنا من علمه


----------



## مهند عامر كمال (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## toktok66 (1 مايو 2011)

معلومات قيمه جزاك الله خيرا ولــــــــــــــــــــكن

المسافه الراسيه ل oil trao h, P trap تختلف من صانع الى اخر وقد تكون اصلا غير موجوده مهما زاد الارتفاع وهذا يعتمد تماما على الصانع فمثلا ترين لا توصي بها اطلاقا و كوبلند في الوحدات الكبيره توصي بأن تكون كل 8 امتار وكارير توصي انها كل 3 متر و skm توصي بها كل 10 متر للوحدات dx


----------



## مهندس امين (1 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخي الكريم ولكن هناك سؤالين :

الأول : ماذا لو الوحده الداخلية اعلى من الوحدة الخارجية ؟؟؟؟ هل نحتاج اويل تراب ؟؟؟؟

ثانيا: هل يتوفر رسومات توضحية للموضوع؟؟


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zanitty (1 مايو 2011)

طيب ممكن حد يضيف الرابط ده للموضوع
http://www.zurn.com/operations/specdrain/pages/TechnicalInformation/Interceptors/Oil%20Int.%20Combined.pdf


----------



## Ali_haya (1 مايو 2011)

thank you ya man


----------



## اسلام الباجورى (1 مايو 2011)

ماشاء الله مجهود رائع وبالتوفيق


----------



## ضيف سليمان (2 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## kokohamo2003 (2 مايو 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا كبيير


----------



## rami_josa (19 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## alzaidy (19 مايو 2011)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (28 يونيو 2011)

ممكن حاجة من الاكواد او المراجع تقولنا اصول الترابه ازاى علشان معايا استشارى مطلع عين ايللى جابونى وراسة والف جزمة ان لازم اجيبله حاجة معتمدة


----------



## zanitty (29 يونيو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> طيب ممكن حد يضيف الرابط ده للموضوع
> http://www.zurn.com/operations/specdrain/pages/technicalinformation/interceptors/oil%20int.%20combined.pdf





احمد عزالعرب قال:


> ممكن حاجة من الاكواد او المراجع تقولنا اصول الترابه ازاى علشان معايا استشارى مطلع عين ايللى جابونى وراسة والف جزمة ان لازم اجيبله حاجة معتمدة


جرب معاه التكنكال كتالوج بتاع زيرن فيه طريقه الحسابات و الشرح و كل حاجه


----------



## م ذوالفقار (3 أغسطس 2011)

شكراا على المعلومات القيمة ولكن بعد بقاء الزيت في المصيدة كيف يعود الى الضاغط هل من الممكن ان تحدث حالة انسداد جزئي


----------



## محسن يوسف (3 أغسطس 2011)

> *شكراا على المعلومات القيمة ولكن بعد بقاء الزيت في المصيدة كيف يعود الى الضاغط هل من الممكن ان تحدث حالة انسداد جزئي*​



عندما نحتاج الى اضافه زيت الى الكباس كل ماعلينا هو وضع خرطوم السحب الموجود فى التست مانيفولد على بلف السحب ووضع الخرطوم الاوسط فى الوعاء المحتوى على الزيت ونقوم بفتح اكره السحب مع اغلاق اكره الطرد ونقوم بتشغيل الكباس فسيقوم الكباس بشفط ( سحب ) كميه الزيت الموضوعه فى الاناء .
هى هى نفس الطريقه تحدث فى المصيده فبعد فتره يتجمع الزيت فى المصيده حتى يقوم بملو المصيده عند ماسوره السحب ونتيجه لذلك سيقوم الكباس بسحب الزيت ورجوعه الى الكباس .


----------



## mo7am3d (21 ديسمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله موضوع مفيد جداااااااااااااا


----------



## altarrah82 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

سؤال : الفريون 410 a هل يحتاج مصيدة زيت وياريت إثبات

وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## SAMEH7777 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا بارك الله لك
بس حابب اقول لحضرتك فى حجات بقه تغنى حاليا لعدم القلق
​*oil separator
*





​


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً يا بشمهندس نور بس لو تقدر تدعم الشرح الجميل بالرسومات تكون شاكرا يا هندسة لأجل الفائدة العامة الله يبارك فيك


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (25 ديسمبر 2011)

يا بشمهندس سامح اذا تكرمت لو تشرحلنا المقصود بالـ oil separator طريقة عمله واستخدامه الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ahmednady (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اين يجب وضع الاويل تراب والليكود تراب ماهي المسافه المسموح بها وبين الوحده الداخليه او الخارجيه ؟؟ هل هي 10 سم او 20 ؟؟


----------



## ahmad hussen (26 ديسمبر 2011)

طب ممكن سؤال ايش النظام اللي راح نستعملو مشان نحتاج ان نضع oil trape لانو زي ما بعرف النو chilled water نقوم بنقل ماء باردة الى الوحدات الداخلية وليش فريون وفي حال استخدام package سوف نقوم بنقل هواء مبرد يعني بالاحرى ما في عندي وحدات داخلية الكلام ممكن يصير عندما نستخدم نضام VRV بس في عندي سؤال ايش اللي راح يخلي الزيت بعد ما ينفصل انو يرجع وهو بعيد عن الكومبريسسور مسافة 4متر


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## latin (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر كميات الاخ الفاضل علي التوضيح القيم


----------



## SAMEH7777 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

الأشقر الغامض قال:


> يا بشمهندس سامح اذا تكرمت لو تشرحلنا المقصود بالـ oil separator طريقة عمله واستخدامه الله يبارك فيك




*oil separator

​ 
فواصل الزيت

سنتناول شرح فواصل الزيت



تجهز وحدات التبريد بفواصل الزيت في حالات محدده ويجب ان تكون سعه فاصل الزيت كافيه لإستعاده الشحنه الكليه لصندوق المرافق من الزيت

التوصيلات الموجوده :


1- ماسوره تتصل بصمام الطرد من الضاغط
2- ماسوره تتصل بعلبه المرفق CRANK CASE ( ناحيه خط الضغط المنخفض )
3- ماسوره تتصل بدخول ملف المكثف

موضعه :

يوضع في خط الضغط العالي بين الضاغط والمكثف .

طريقه العمل :

يتوجه غاز التبريد ومعه زيت التبريد الي فاصل الزيت ويجبر علي التحرك الي اسفل داخل فاصل الزيت (عن طريق الماسوره المتصله بصمام الطرد للضاغط ) وهذا بالتالي يدفع الزيت لأسفل ليستقر فوق قاع الفاصل بينما يمر البخار----الي اعلي متوجها الي الماسوره المتصله بالمكثف.
ويظل زيت التبريد يتجمع علي شكل قطرات فإذا ما ذادت كميتها دفعت العوامه الي اعلي فتفتح صمام العوامه ويندفع منها الزيت الي ماسوره المتصله بعلبه المرفق نظرا لأن الضغط داخل فاصل الزيت ( وهو الضغط داخل المكثف ) اعلي من الضغط داخل داخل علبه المرفق ( الضغط في هذا الجانب هو جانب الضغط المنخفض في دائه التبريد)
**







*

​* 
لماذا تستخدم سخانات لعلبه عمود المرفق بالضاغط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عند ايقاف الضاغط لفتره طويله فان زيت التزييت يكون قابل للامتصاص بخار سائل التبريد فاذا امتصت كميه منه. عند التشغيل سينخفض الضغط وينفصل بخار سائل التبريد ويرغي الزيت وقد يصل الي ضغط صفر رطل/ بوصه 2 ولنضمن عدم حدوث ذلك فاننا نستخدم السخانات لنضمن ان الزيت سوف يظل وباستمرار 
عند درجه حراره اعلي من اي جزء اخر من المنظومه.
​*


----------



## altarrah82 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

يا جماعة فاصل الزيت له دور كبير لكن لا بد لكمية قليلة جدا من الزيت أن تتبخر مع الفريون ولا يسحبها فاصل الزيت وهذه الكمية لا تؤثر على العمل إلا في حالة السبليت وعندما يكون فرق ارتفاع كبير بين الوحدة الداخلية والوحدة الخارجية .


----------



## SAMEH7777 (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## اسامة اشرى (3 يناير 2012)

مجهود رائع من كل الاخوة الزملاء
شكرا للجميع


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (4 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## kokohamo2003 (4 مارس 2012)

موضوع جميل ومعلومه رائعه
*تسلم ايدك*


----------



## م.ابراهيم صوان (4 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووور


----------



## حيدراكرم (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## جاد الكريم (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جاد الكريم (16 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## الاسطورةA.F (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## fawzann (11 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا*


----------



## ben_sala7 (12 يونيو 2012)

Thanx


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (13 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بن القاسم (18 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bagan (21 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يونيو 2013)

Ads related to *oil trap for split units pdf* 
باسم الله 
إلي الزملاء الأعزاء المعطائين الإخوة :م محمد ميكانيك و م زانيتي و م توكتوك ولجميع من تكرم بالمرور و المشاركة مأجورين 
حتي ندرأ الحيرة في أمر الأويل تراب ، 
و لابد من استشارة الصانع و اتباع تعليماته بعد التأكد من صحتها 
بخصوص الأويل تراب 
افتح النت و نزل الفايلات التالية و أكثر و ياريت حد يعطينا خلاصة 

 *Oil* Traps 
www.thermaco.com/  Fill/Merge/*Split PDF* .NET component for Winforms/ASP.NET applications
​ 
 



INSTALLATION INSTRUCTION  
Index of /HVAC/Split Systems - Outdoor Coils/Air Conditioners/12 SEER... 
. 

 INSTALLATION AND MAINTENANCE INSTRUCTIONS SHP Series *...*  
http://www.thecomfortzone.com/heating_air_conditioning/documents/document_library/Heat_Pum... 
. 

 YORK SOlutiOn AiR hAndling *unitS* YORK SOlutiOn indOOR And *...*  
http://www.johnsoncontrols.com/content/dam/WWW/jci/be/integrated_hvac_systems/hvac_equipme... 
*...* 

 Installation Instructions for High Wall Mount Ductless *Split* Systems  
http://www.pd-hvac.com/files/installation Instructions WL-WT-WH-WG+AN-YN.pdf 

 DELUXE HIGH WALL MINI *SPLIT* - Fox Appliance Parts of Macon, Inc.  
http://www.foxmacon.com/craig/ICP/MINISPLIT/HMC-KD1.pdf 

 Separator (*oil* production) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  
Separator (oil production) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

 Refrigerant Migration in a *Split*-*Unit Air Conditioner*. - Fire on the Web  
http://fire.nist.gov/bfrlpubs/build85/PDF/b85007.pdf 

وهذا الكتيب ذو أهمية لمن يعمل في المجال و يستحق أن يقرأ:​ 
 Refrigerant Piping Handbook - NetSuite


----------



## ME-M.Rhawan (22 يونيو 2013)

اكرمك الله ورزقك علما وعملا نافعا


----------



## hikal007 (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## toktok66 (23 يونيو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> Ads related to *oil trap for split units pdf*
> باسم الله
> إلي الزملاء الأعزاء المعطائين الإخوة :م محمد ميكانيك و م زانيتي و م توكتوك ولجميع من تكرم بالمرور و المشاركة مأجورين
> حتي ندرأ الحيرة في أمر الأويل تراب ،
> ...


 فاكر موضوع مينفعش ناخد البرانش بتاع الشلد ووتو من اسفل المواسير الرايسيه هتلاقي نفس الشابتر بتاع اشري بيتكلم عن ملف التبريد الدي اكس واتكلم عن الترابه بتاعت الزيت وقال انك لازم ترجع للصانع


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (23 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ نور وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## علاء ابوبلال (10 ديسمبر 2016)

وماذا لو كان ارتفاع الوحدة الخارجية فقط متر ونص عن الوحدة الداخلية وبفريون410


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (10 ديسمبر 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 ديسمبر 2016)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------

